# Need advice on choosing a feathered friend



## Laurali (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello everyone

Myself and my partner have been thinking a lot about what pet we would like to share our home with us. I adore all animals but unfortunately I am allergic to cats and some dogs we cannot consider them really as an option ,luckily birds are one of the few critters that dont make me sneeze!!

So we have started doing a lot of research into wether a bird (in particular a parrot) would be happy living with us. We both work full time during the day but are always home in the evenings and weekends, we are in our mid twenties with no children yet. We have a lot of love to give and would really like some advice from experienced owners about what kind of bird may be suitable for us. We live in a large flat/apartment which has great sound proofing due to it being a new build. From my research already I'm already fully aware they can be very vocal and messy which is fine with us but we really don't know what kind of bird would be a good fit for us especially never having owned a bird before. We are also fully aware of how long they can live for so we know that this is a long term commitment.

Any suggestions about what kind of bird you guys would think is suitable for a beginner would be much appreciated, we have been to a local breeder and fell in love with both sun conures and hahns macaws really due to the level of interaction you can get, we are not worried about a bird being a 'talker' so that isn't something we are taking into consideration at all 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Interaction depends on whether the birds are hand tamed or not.If they're going to be on their own all day you're best bet would be a pair...

I have green cheek conures...noisy if startled.










And Rosa Bourkes...pretty and very very quiet.


----------



## Laurali (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello thanks for your reply, all the birds at the breeder we would purchase from if we did go ahead are hand reared, the breeder stated that as long as we had them out for exercise every evening all evening they would be ok during the day as long as plenty of quality toys were supplied is this not he case? Does anyone here work full time as well as owning a solo bird, would definately get a pair if it was best for the bird

Oh and your birds are gorgeous btw!!


----------



## Ozcat (Sep 1, 2011)

I personally think it would be better to get two birds if both you and your partner are going to be away from the house for long periods of time. Parrots are above all flock animals and they really need someone to socialise with all the time. Have you thought about cockatiels? They are not too loud, great for a beginner to birds like yourself, are playful and interactive and you could definitely keep two together!


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd go for a pair of cockatiels as well, I personally wouldn't have a solo bird if I was out all day - they need at least 4hrs out per day - preferably an awful lot more, having them out at all hours of the night is also not a good thing as they need 8hrs sleep and get cranky if they don't get it!!! 
A very large cage is a must - the macaws need huge ones with an awful lot to do or they get very destructive, also when they hit sexual maturity they can be very agressive!! 
You could always try a rescue - there are so many birds in rescue at the moment as people buy them have them for a year then they mature and become so difficult they give them up! 
My little cockatoo came from an elderly person who could no longer look after her, she really is a full time hobby and is like having a toddler with feathers! I work from home so mine is out all day while I paint, I would never have taken her on if I didn't work at home, if she is left in if I'm busy round the farm then she screams - I can hear her from the bottom of our fields so I don't think sound proofing will stop all the noise for your neighbors!! I have also had her out free flying too to keep her fit and busy, and she has half a tree I brought in for her to chew on as she was destroying everything she wasn't supposed to, so she does take up alot of room, and I would like a bigger cage - she is in one meant for an african grey so technically it is acceptable but I think it is still too small for her despite her only beng the size of a small pigeon - she'll be getting an aviary when I move house!!

At least with a pair of cockatiels you can see if bird keeping is for you, they also won't take your finger off in a strop like a macaw coming into sexual maturity!! - they are not novice birds at all!! Also if you do have children then a cockateil is not going to scream the place down everytime the child cries - my little cockatoo has had at least 4 homes before I got her, she's 23yrs old, she was in a house with kids and everytime the baby cried she'd scream for hours, so you need to think long and hard as they are a huge responsibility, and if like mine they are hand reared they often bond to one person and are very aggressive to anyone else, my Mum got an extra ear piercing from my bird and she bit a sizable chunk out of my sisters finger, so she can't come out when anyone else is about!!!
Have you tried the parrot forum - lots of different bird owners on there who would be able to give you tons of advice.
Here's my little monster - her name is Peachy and she's a Goffins cockatoo -


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Hand reared Maximillions are nice for a first time owner. They are quiet, not too demanding and hardly ever bite


----------



## Bashney (May 15, 2011)

It is unfare to leave a bird locked up in its cage all day while you go to work infact parrots should not be left for longer than five hours.
They are flock creatures who suffer separation anxioty if left.
Parrots are high maintaince pets who need a lot of attention to avoid behavioural problems.


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

hi all you have alot to consider when choosing the right bird for you,noise issues,feather dust,diet,mess etc just a few things,the list is endless lol,good luck in your search.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

mydog said:


> hi all you have alot to consider when choosing the right bird for you,noise issues,feather dust,diet,mess etc just a few things,the list is endless lol,good luck in your search.


Alexandrines?


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

We have an African grey.. He is never alone for more than 3 hours.. He is out every day from 4pm til 10pm.
At weekends he is out almost all day.. 

He is still recovering from 5 years of neglect..He has some very anti social habits..

I would say this is not an easy bird for a beginner we are lucky that our son in law is very experienced and has given us loads of advice..

I dont want to scare you off because Basil is a huge source of enjoyment for us but an African grey is not a good first choice bird..


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

i agree african greys are very physcological birds,prone to plucking for the slightest thing,ie,move the cage from one end of the room to the other or put a new toy in the cage etc,and they are so dusty,otherwise the best mimmicks of the parrot world.


----------

